# Beretta M1934



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

I've had this Betetta M1934 for quite awhile, and for the various sources, determined it to be a World War II vintage Italian Army gun. What I have not been able to figure out, is if the finish is original, or if this gun has been re-blued. The reason is, first, that the finish is in surprisingly good shape for this old of a gun. Secondly, the slide appears to be just a tiny bit shinier and of a ever-so-slightly different color, then the frame of the gun. I hope that what I am talking about here, is apparent from the pictures that I am posting. Looking for your thoughts and comments. Thanks.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Great looking little gun! I can see what you're talking about, but I can't say if it has been reblued. It would be best to take it to a gunsmith or someone who has experience with bluing. Nice bit of history!


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks refinished. Left side slide markings buffed out, finish too glossy for Beretta original finish.


----------

